# Logitech MX510 - buttons don't seem to work - [solved]

## Laserchicken

Hi,

I don't seem to get my MX510 (USB) working properly (Kernel 2.6.7, Xfree86 4.3.0.1, KDE 3.2.3)

I read all I could find in the forums... but it won't budge.

The "normal" buttons work (left, mousewheel-button, right).

Testing with xev acknowledges those three buttons, but does not show any reaction to all other buttons. The mouse-wheel doesn't work either.

This is my /etc/X11/XF86Config :

```

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver  "mouse"

    Option  "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option  "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

    Option  "Buttons" "7"

    #Option  "Resolution" "800"

    #Option  "Resolution" "400"

```

This is /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.2.3 (for automatically starting up xmodmap and imwheel) :

```

#!/bin/sh

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"

imwheel -k -p -b "67" -f

/usr/kde/3.2/bin/startkde

```

This is ~/.imwheelrc :

```

(null)"

None,           Up,     Alt_L|Left              # Go back

None,           Down,   Alt_L|Right             # Go forward

Control_L,      Up,     Control_L|Page_Up       # Previous tab

Control_L,      Down,   Control_L|Page_Down     # Next tab

"^Firebird.*"

None,           Up,     Alt_L|Left              # Go back

None,           Down,   Alt_L|Right             # Go forward

Shift_L,        Up,     Control_L|Page_Up       # Previous tab

Shift_L,        Down,   Control_L|Page_Down     # Next tab

"^Firefox.*"

None,           Up,     Alt_L|Left              # Go back

None,           Down,   Alt_L|Right             # Go forward

Shift_L,        Up,     Control_L|Page_Up       # Previous tab

Shift_L,        Down,   Control_L|Page_Down     # Next tab

"^Mozilla.*"

None,           Up,     Alt_L|Left              # Go back

None,           Down,   Alt_L|Right             # Go forward

Shift_L,        Up,     Control_L|Page_Up       # Previous tab

Shift_L,        Down,   Control_L|Page_Down     # Next tab

"^Epiphany.*"

None,           Up,     Alt_L|Left              # Go back

None,           Down,   Alt_L|Right             # Go forward

Shift_L,        Up,     Control_L|Page_Up       # Previous tab

Shift_L,        Down,   Control_L|Page_Down     # Next tab

"^Dillo*"

None,           Up,     comma

None,           Down,   period

#last lines

".*"

None,           Up,     Alt_L|Left              # Go back

None,           Down,   Alt_L|Right             # Go forward

Control_L,      Up,     Control_L|Page_Up       # Previous tab

Control_L,      Down,   Control_L|Page_Down     # Next tab

```

Seems like I did it exactly as in all those other threads.

Starting xmodmap and imwheel manually in the kde console doesn't work, too.

Anybody know what is going wrong here?

Thanks in advance!Last edited by Laserchicken on Wed Jul 14, 2004 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laserchicken

This is what "imwheel -D" says at the end of its output:

```

starting loop...

XError:

        serial      : 14

        error_code  : 10

        request_code: 28

        minor_code  : 0

        resourceid  : 118

        error string: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)

XError:

        serial      : 15

        error_code  : 10

        request_code: 28

        minor_code  : 0

        resourceid  : 118

        error string: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)

```

In my /var/log/messages there is:

```

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying a

ccess hardware directly.

```

Strange...

----------

## Laserchicken

I solved it myself...

It's a kernel bug in 2.6.7!

The 2.6.7 (2.6.8-rc1, too!)  ehci_hcd (USB 2.0) driver caused the troubles!

This is what I did to get it working:

Recompile the kernel -> ehci_hcd compiled in, ohci_hcd compiled as module.

Then load the ohci_hcd on top of the ehci_hcd.

Now it works perfectly!

... Anyway, I guess this is just a workaround, because ohci_hcd seems to be USB 1.1 only.

Hope this will be fixed until 2.6.8 !!!

----------

## Ansur

What do you mean by loading the ohci_hcd on top of the ehci_hcd ?

----------

## Emorphis

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Recompile the kernel -> ehci_hcd compiled in, ohci_hcd compiled as module.
> 
> Then load the ohci_hcd on top of the ehci_hcd. 
> ...

 

What he means you load ohci_hcd as a module at startup time, it works if you build OHCI into the kernel, this fixed my problem.  Much thanks.

Cheers!

----------

## Ansur

That indeed worked!

Just a quick question though, how do you add it so its loaded at startup-time?

I thought it was 'rc-update add ohci_hcd default' though that doesn't seem to work  :Smile: 

Still a rookie   :Smile: 

----------

## r3pek

add ohci_hcd to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

every module you want to load at startup add them in that file...

----------

## Emorphis

What I was implying is that if you build OHCI into the kernel you will not need to load any modules.

----------

## ashayh

I had many issues with my MX510.

I could NEVER get the Back and forward buttions to work. On one of my many attemps to try that I got another problem:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197076&highlight=mx510

Then I decided to reinstall gentoo as I had to resize a few partitions. I installed kernel 2.6.8-rc2 and just now I simply ran the xmodmap on the first post of this thread.

Now I had used the same xmodmap before... but this time All the buttions work ! .. Scroll, back forward, scrolll-button... everything.

Makes no sense. My xorg.conf's Inout section is also exactly like the first post.

----------

## ashayh

And I dont have imwheel installed !

----------

